# Course review....Lydd on the Kent coast.



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2010)

Crap


----------



## bobmac (Aug 25, 2010)

Crap
		
Click to expand...

 
Clear, concise and to the point.

Too many fairway bunkers for you then?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2010)

So you weren't that keen on it then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lydd is the THE worse course I've played. Should have known it would be bad when on a Saturday morning with a comp on there were less than 10 cars including ours in the car park. I think we saw three groups all the way round and there was no-one in the clubhouse at 3.00pm. Even the yardage book is hand drawn. 

To be subjective it isn't that the course is in bad condition and the greens were pretty quick. The back nine is undergoing major reworking and so a lot of the holes have parts out of play for recnstruction. It is just a featureless course and soulless place


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha don't sit on the fence smiffy tell us how it really was?


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought i had a bit of deja vu with the first 2 comments


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2010)

Should have known it would be bad when on a Saturday morning with a comp on there were less than 10 cars including ours in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

I got an inkling when they brought the full English breakfast out. Based on the fact the green fee was Â£15.00 including the brekkie, and the brekkie looked like it was worth Â£11.50 of anybodies money, that made the golf Â£3.50.
It's dearer to play 18 holes of crazy golf along Hastings seafront....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2010)

My understanding is that the owner is trying to sell it to Lydd airport so that they can expand.

Might explain the poor condition of the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2010)

The breakfast was awesome and definitely the best thing about the place. It looked like they were doing shed loads of work to the back nine and revamping several holes which wouldn't tie in with a club looking to sell out but as I've only played it once (and that was plenty) I can't say.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 26, 2010)

This is from their website:

"A tactical blend of bunkering, strategically placed lakes, wispy rough and wind makes this course a real challenge. Combine that with its natural beauty and you will be playing a course you will never forget."

And this:

"Lydd Golf course is fast becoming regarded as one of the finest in Kent and on a par with more established courses in the area. The Course is of a links characteristic with well designed use of the natural terrain together with the introduction of several lakes to give it added character."

So who to believe, Smiffy and Homer..........or the club website. Tough one.................


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2010)

If it is any help here is a copy of their meticulous course planner


----------



## RGDave (Aug 26, 2010)

"an opening 5 iron is a good idea!"

hmmm, even at my most sensible, um...........no.

top tip.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2010)

As you can see no expense spared and I'm sure digitally measured and verifed


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

I've only played it once (and that was plenty).
		
Click to expand...

 *"The deal we got for Â£25 per head including breakfast on a Saturday is superb value. The course is an inland linksy type of track and although the greens didn't look great visually they putted well and were quick. It is a good test of golf and the facilities were pretty good although the range mats could do with updating. Its well worth a visit."*

Remember the above from your "report" in 2009 Martin?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

I do and I was swept along with a wave of euphoria at parring the last to save losing some money to Medway and Leftie. To be honest the clubhouse itself was fine, the range was decent enough except for the skanky mats.

The greens did putt well but looked rubbish (sound like Ascots) and it is a good test in as much as you need to put it in the right place. The problem comes in not being able to see or articulate from the strokesaver where that right place is. It is well worth a visit. Nothing sums up the word goattrack so well. 

To be fair, it was also appearing in a GM review so I couldn't be overly critical at the time.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

To be fair, it was also appearing in a GM review so I couldn't be overly critical at the time.
		
Click to expand...

And this is why I  *never* take magazine reviews into account when looking at new courses to play.
I'd much rather read reports from people who don't have a vested interest....
http://www.uk-golfguide.com/index.html?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 27, 2010)

I am with Smiffy there.....why lie in a course report?

Makes a mockery of the report...should just rename a bit in the Mag a 'Sexed up course reviews' or 'utter bollox,read the false reports on our readers reviews'.

If the course is crap and you review it as that then surely it is up to those at GM to decide if it goes in the mag and if all they want is false reviews then it really is a waste of time printing them IMO.It does no harm for courses to get some critisism,from my point of view it gives you things to aim to rectify and make the visitors experiance a far better one.

Maybe that is why my Murcar review has not featured....is it the policy of GM only to post butt licking reports I wander?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2010)

I live 15 miles from the course and I wish it were 1500(that is for the course to move away , not me). I have played it 4 times and wouldn't go there again if you picked me up in a gold limo and let me borrow Smiffy's white trousers.

 A number of their members now play at my club as we dropped our joining fee for a while and the ones left have got to be the Romney sheep!

Don't go there!


Chris


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds good. Maybe host the GM meet here?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

I live 15 miles from the course and I wish it were 1500(that is for the course to move away , not me). I have played it 4 times and wouldn't go there again if you picked me up in a gold limo and let me borrow Smiffy's white trousers.

 A number of their members now play at my club as we dropped our joining fee for a while and the ones left have got to be the Romney sheep!

Don't go there!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

I played it in May of last year. It was after one of the wettest Winters on record, and Spring wasn't shaping up to be much better.
The ground was baked hard. It had bloody cracks in! And trying to collar your ball was like hitting off a cart path. 
It was bad. But still not as bad as Wellshurst


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't lie but couldn't condemn it completely. It is a decent test of golf if you a) know the course, b) they finish the work on the back 9 holes, c) it gets some moisture into the ground. The greens are pretty slick even when we played in March and the clubhouse and facilites were pretty sound.

Why do you think that no club tested ever gets totally slated in the reviews? There must be some that don't all hit the ball well?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 27, 2010)

So you lied in saying it is the worst course you have ever played then Homer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

whatever


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2010)

[quote
I played it in May of last year. It was after one of the wettest Winters on record, and Spring wasn't shaping up to be much better.
The ground was baked hard. It had bloody cracks in! And trying to collar your ball was like hitting off a cart path. 
It was bad. But still not as bad as Wellshurst


[/QUOTE]


They once had big signs up to inform all golfers that any balls lost in the many water hazards belong to the golf club and it was forbidden to retrieve them.

I also spent ages on the middle of the fairway looking for my ball as it lost amongst loads of white goose(?) shite!


Chris


----------



## Dodger (Aug 27, 2010)

whatever
		
Click to expand...

Whatever indeed..


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 27, 2010)

What ever next?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

whatever
		
Click to expand...

Whatever indeed.. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, think you've confused me for someone who cares what you say


----------



## RGDave (Aug 27, 2010)

What ever next?
		
Click to expand...

Lydd-gate?


----------

